# Not-Aus Relai



## T4k3n (27 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin derade dabei die elektrische und hydraulische Ansteuerung eines Kaschiergerüst zu planen.
Die hydraulik ist ein fertiges Aggregat wo lediglich ein Ventil elektrisch angesteuert werden muss.
Die zwei Walzen die per Hydraulik gegeneinander gepresst werden, werden per Frequenzumrichter angesteuert.

Eine Not-Aus funktion möchte ich mit einen Sicherheitsrailai von Pilz realisieren.

Da die Walzen nicht ganz leicht (Trägheitsmoment), sollen diese gebremst werden.
Das heißt ich möchte mit Unverzögerten kontakten des Relais beide Umrichter auf Stopp setzen (Sicherers Halt gibt es leider nicht),sowie das Hydraulikventil abfallen lassen(drucklos schalten) und dann Zeitverzögert die Spannung an den Umrichtern sowie an dem Pumpenmoter der Hydraulik.

Und nun zu meiner Frage:
Das Abschalten der Umrichter und Pumpenmoter will ich mit einen Schütz realisieren. Muss das ein spezielles sein?

Ausserdem wird das Sicherheitsrailai über 24 V betrieben. Wäre es ein problem , wenn das 24 V Netzteil mit diesem Schütz auch ausgeschaltet wird, oder muss das Ralai immer Versorgt sein?


mfg

*
*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Februar 2010)

T4k3n schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich bin derade dabei die elektrische und hydraulische Ansteuerung eines Kaschiergerüst zu planen.
> Die hydraulik ist ein fertiges Aggregat wo lediglich ein Ventil elektrisch angesteuert werden muss.
> ...


 
Deine Vorgehensweise, hört sich ein wenig danach an das du 
deine Maschine sicher machen möchtest, aber dabei keine
Normen oder Vorschriften mit in deiner Betrachtung ziehen
möchtest.

Dann wie willst du deine Maschine wieder starten wenn du die
24V Versorgung für dein Sicherheitrelais wegschaltest, das 
hört sich auch ein wenig danach an den Ast abzusägen auf
dem man sitzt. Drückst du das Schütz für die 24V Versorgung
mit von Hand wieder rein?


----------



## T4k3n (27 Februar 2010)

Stimmt das war unüberlegt, geb ich zu.

Nun bei der Sache mit dem Schütz würd ich gerade wissen ob man ein Handeslübliches (entsprechend Dimensioniertes) Schütz nehmen darf, oder ob es da besondere Schütze gibt.

mfg


----------



## Sockenralf (27 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

das sind handelsübliche Schütze, aber woher weißt du denn, das EINES reicht und du keine 2 brauchst? 


MfG


----------



## T4k3n (27 Februar 2010)

Warum 2?
Ich möchte ein Schütz Vor dem Gesamten Leistungsteil Setzen.
Dieses dann mit den Kontakten des Not-Aus Relai ansteuern.
Nur was ist wenn das Schütz mal kleben bleibt??
das notausrelai hat extra 2 kontakte in reihe geschaltet, also doppelt gesichert. das nutzt aber an dem leistungsschütz gar nichts.


----------



## T4k3n (27 Februar 2010)

achso dessalb 2 schütze


----------



## T4k3n (27 Februar 2010)

Gut.
Wenn jetzt das Sicherheitsrelai ausgelöst wurde, dann muss es warscheinlich an einem eingang reseted werden, oder?
Darf man an dieser Stelle einen normalen Taster verwenden oder muss das ein Schlüsselschalter oder sowas sein?


----------



## Sockenralf (27 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

kann auch ein normaler Taster sein.

Aber sag mal,
sagt dir "Kategorie" oder "EN951-1" irgendwas?
Schon mal von einer "Gefährdungsbeurteilung" gehört?

Wer trägt denn die Verantwortung für das, was du da planst?

Wurde das Hydraulikaggregat richtig ausgewählt (Ventile)?


MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Februar 2010)

@T4k3n,
so wie es aussieht solltest du die Finger von der Sicherheittechnik
lassen. Aus deinen Fragen geht hervor das du nicht die geringste
Kenntnis von der Sache hast, so etwas kann man nicht mit google
und ein paar Foren erlangen.
Eins ist klar kommt es an deiner Maschine zu einen Unfall und dir
wird nachgewiesen das du da etwas gefummelt hast, haftest du 
dafür auch Privat.


----------



## T4k3n (27 Februar 2010)

Ja das sagt mir was.

Man muss sich das ganze so vorstellen:

Die Maschine besteht im Prinzip aus zwei Walten (ca. 300mm im Durchmesser), die übereinander angeordnet sind. Diese Walzen bewegen sich mit Langsamer Drehzahl.
Die Unterwalze wird per Hydraulik von Unten gegen die Oberwalze gerückt.
Die Einzugsseite ist mit Schutzblechen versehen, so dass nur ein kleiner Spalt für Bleche die durch die Walzen gedrückt werden bleibt.


Bei der Risikoanalyse komme ich auf Kategorie 2, weil keine unmittelbare Gefährdung entsteht (durch die Schutzbleche) und die Maschiene nicht dauernt betrieben wird.
Nun finde ich den Aspekt der Dauer und Häufigkeit etwas schwammig, sodass ich leibe auf Kategorie 3 gehen möchte. 
Ein Stopp will ich in der Stoppkategorie 1 realisieren.
Das Hydraulikventil ist im Stromlosen zustand geöffnet. (Wenn das Magnetventil durch das SIcherheitsrelai ausgeschaltet wird ist die Anlage Druckfrei).


----------



## IBFS (27 Februar 2010)

@T4k3n
Sei so nett und schreibe bitte *Relais*, sonst tun einem wirklich die Augen weh.


----------



## Sockenralf (28 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

das Hydraulikaggregat kann die von dir festgelegte Kat. 3?

Wie machst du das mit nur einem Ventil? Bei uns wird das immer wesentlich aufwändiger 



MfG


----------



## T4k3n (28 Februar 2010)

Da hast du natürlich recht. Das Ventil müsste dann doppelt ausgelegt werden, was das ganze aufwendig macht, weil es ein Fertigaggregat ist.
Wer kann mir sagen, ob es eine Deffinition gibt wann die dauer als lange und wann als kurz angesehen wird.
Jenachdem befinde ich mich in Kategorie 2 oder 3. Es wird vermutlich 3 mal die Woche für je 1Std. betrieben.
Wie gesagt, eine unmittelbare Gefährdung ist nicht gegeben, weil die Walzen mit Schutzblechen Geschützt werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Februar 2010)

Sei ein wenig vorsichtiger mit der Betrachtung deiner
gefährdungsdauer, da würde ich nicht die Betriebszeit
heranziehen. Als Beispiel säge ich mit einer kreisäge
nur 10min in der Woche, habe ich trotzdem 100% 
Gefährdung und muss das dementsprechend betrachten. 

Bei deiner Betrachtung für ein redunates System kannst 
du vlt. die Hydraulikpumpe, zusätzlich zu den Ventilen
heranziehen.


----------



## T4k3n (28 Februar 2010)

Die Pumpe wird ja auch abgeschaltet. Allerdings ist da damit nicht gewährleistet, dass die Anlage drucklos ist.


Die Hydraulikanlage besteht aus der Pumpe, ein Druckbegrenzungsventril, einen Druckschalter der die Pumpe über ein Schütz ein und aus schaltet, zwei einfachwirkende zylinder, sowie einem 2/2 wegeventil Federrückgestellt, dass im Stromlosen Zustand geöffnet ist.

Wenn keine Spannung an dem Ventil anliegt wird diese Drucklos geschaltet.
Wenn nur die Pumpe ausgeschaltet wird und das Ventil gesperrt ist bleibt der Druck im System.

Dem beispiel mit der Kreissäge kann ich dir nur recht geben.
Allerdings versteh ich dann icht warum der Indikator Dauer und Häufigkeit überhaupt in eine Risikoanalyse einbezogen wird.

Das ist jetzt naturlich die frage. EIgentlcih würde ich lieber nach Kat. 3 absichern. Aber so wie es aussieht ist das Aggregat nicht ohne weiteres erweiterbar.

mfg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Februar 2010)

Der Indikator Dauer und Häufigkeit spielt schon eine große Rolle,
hast du eine Arbeitszelle die den ganzen Tag produziert und du 
must nur kurz oder nicht so häufig in diese Arbeitszelle, spielt das
schon eine große Rolle. Musst du z.b. zyklisch hinneingreifen sieht
die ganze sache ja schon ganz anders aus.

Könntest du nicht ein spezielles Sicherheitsreilais nehmen, das direkt
die Pumpe abschaltet, die Ventile werden elektrisch so geschaltet 
das der Druck abgebaut werden kann und über eine sichere Verzögerung
des Relais wird dann die Versorgung für die Ventile weggeschaltet.

Ähnlich wird doch auch bei FU's verfahren, die Fahrtsignale werden
weggenohmen, der FU fährt die Rampe runter bis zum Stillstand und
nach einer Zeit wird dann die Versorgung für den FU selbr sicher weg
geschaltet.


----------



## T4k3n (28 Februar 2010)

Ist das denn überhaupt notwendig?

Also ich hab mir das so genacht:

Ich möchste ein Sicherheitsrelais verbauen. Dieses hat verzögerte(einstellbare) Kontakte sowie unverzogerte.

Nun wenn der Not-Aus bzw. Not Halt betätigt wird, dann werden unverzögert die Kontakte an den Frequenzumrichter unterbrochen, sodass diese in Stopp geht und mit einer Rampe auf 0Hz. (Einige Frequenzumrichter sollen ja einen Eingang "Sicherer Halt" haben. So einen Eingang gibt es bei diesen Umrichtern nicht. Draf man das dann so überhaupt machen?)

Ausserdem wird unverzögert der Kontakt zur Magnetspule am Hydraulikventil unterbrochen. Wodurch die Hydraulik drucklos geschaltet wird.
Das heißt auch wenn überhaupt keine Spannung an der ganzen Anlage anliegt, kann kein Durck im System sein wiel dass Ventil ja ohne bestromung eh öffnet.



Dann wird nach einer Zeit (welche ich in Versuchen bestimmen möchte, je nachdem wie lange die Walzen bis zum Stillstand brauchen) die Verzögerten Kontakte auslösen, wodurch ein Schütz dann die Umrichter und die Pumpe von Netz nimmt.

Eine besonderheit in der Anlage ist noch, dass diese mit über einen 16A CEE Stecker am Netz angeschlossen ist.
Desshalb ist noch ein 30mA RCD Typ B verbaut.
Durch das Schütz ist dann auch im spannungsfreien Zustand gewährleistet das an den Steckerkontakten keine direkte Verbindung zu den Umrichten herscht (Gefährliche Kondensatorladungen)

Womit ich mich schwer tue ist die Risikoanalyse. Natürlich möchte ich die Anlage so sicher wie mölgich machen. Vl. auch sicherer als nötig.
Ich hab mich jetzt an einen diese Risikographen orientiert. 
Eine unmittelbare Gefährdung geht von der Anlage nicht aus, weil man in den Gefahrenbereich nicht gelangt (Schutzbleche). 

Ich werde dann wohl die Anlage nur Kat. 2 sicher machen, da ein zweites Ventil nicht ohne weiteres verbaut werden kann.
Dennoch bin ich am überlegen ein zweites Schütz einzubauen. Was meint Ihr? Wie anfällig ist so ein Schütz. Ich hab mal gelesen, dass die Einschaltströme von Frequenzumrichter sehr hoch sein sollen. 
mfg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Februar 2010)

T4k3n schrieb:


> Ich werde dann wohl die Anlage wohl nur Kat. 2 sicher machen, da ein zweites Ventil nicht ohne weiteres verbaut werden kann.


 
Das ist ja eine völlig falsche Denkweise die du da an den Tag legst,
"Ich kann Sicherheit nicht verbauen, also Stufe ich eine Kategorie 
niedriger ab"....mir fehlen die Worte :neutral:


----------



## T4k3n (28 Februar 2010)

Ja moment mal. Kat 2 ist ja ausreichend. Ich hätte aber lieber überdimensioniert gesichtert.
Oder wie siehst du das?


----------



## jokey (28 Februar 2010)

T4k3n schrieb:


> Womit ich mich schwer tue ist die Risikoanalyse. Natürlich möchte ich die Anlage so sicher wie mölgich machen. Vl. auch sicherer als nötig.
> Ich hab mich jetzt an einen diese Risikographen orientiert.
> Eine unmittelbare Gefährdung geht von der Anlage nicht aus, weil man in den Gefahrenbereich nicht gelangt (Schutzbleche).


Erstmal musst du für sowas geschult sein, sonst wird das allein schon von der Haftung ein Problem für dich sein. Tipp: Themenbereich befähigte Person. Und entgegengesetzt der landläufigen Meinung, dass zuerst die Chefs befragt werden, wird zuerst, ohne dass der Vorfall genau untersucht wird, die Befehlskette und die Befähigung im Fall des Unfalls überprüft.



T4k3n schrieb:


> Ich werde dann wohl die Anlage nur Kat. 2 sicher machen, da ein zweites Ventil nicht ohne weiteres verbaut werden kann.
> Dennoch bin ich am überlegen ein zweites Schütz einzubauen. Was meint Ihr? Wie anfällig ist so ein Schütz. Ich hab mal gelesen, dass die Einschaltströme von Frequenzumrichter sehr hoch sein sollen.
> mfg


Es geht nicht darum, dass du eine Anlage "nur so und so sicher" machst. Du musst dir anschauen, wie an der Anlage gearbeitet wird. Das allein bestimmt, nach welchen Regeln Schutzmaßnahmen getroffen werden müssen. Wenn Teile deiner Anlage diese nicht erfüllen, kann man außer den Hauptschalter auszuschalten und ihn mit einem dicken Schloß zu sichern nicht viel machen.

Um die Frage nach dem Schütz zu beantworten: je nach dem welches du einsetzt, hat der Hersteller ein Datenblatt mit einer MTBF Angabe. Dieses kannst du in deine Berechnung mit einfließen lassen


----------



## T4k3n (28 Februar 2010)

Ok. Vielleicht hat jemand noch Tipps zur Risikobewertung. 


mfg


----------



## Sockenralf (28 Februar 2010)

T4k3n schrieb:


> Das heißt auch wenn überhaupt keine Spannung an der ganzen Anlage anliegt, kann kein Durck im System sein wiel dass Ventil ja ohne bestromung eh öffnet.


 
Hallo,

wenn du dem Schütz nicht traust und ein zweites verbauen willst, warum vertraust du dann EINEM Magnetventil? 

Sorry, aber wenn ich hier z. B. lese


> ... Draf man das dann so überhaupt machen?





> ... Ich hab mal gelesen, dass die Einschaltströme ...


dann habe ich kein gutes Gefühl 


MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Februar 2010)

Wie ist das überhaubt mit den Walzen gestaltet, kann mann da wirklich
nicht hineingreifen oder hineingezogen werden. Gibt es vlt. sogar eine 
"C-Norm" für die art der Maschine die du da hast?


----------



## T4k3n (28 Februar 2010)

Wir haben bereits Maschinen die so aufgebaut sind von anderen Herstellern, alledings ohne Hydraulik. DIe Walzen sind auch nicht über Umrichter angesteuert sondern über einen Motor und Ketten. Der Druck wird per Hand durch Schrauben erzeugt.
Meines wissens nach sind diese nicht nach Kat 3 oder hoher aufgebaut.
An denen versuch ich mich zu orientieren.

@Ralle 
Vl. gibt es irgendeine Normung die besagt das nur Umrichter mit der Funktion Sicheres Halt verwendet werden durfen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Februar 2010)

Wie soll den der Sockelralf beurteilen was bei deiner
Maschine zutrifft ohne sie gesehen zu haben?
An anderen Maschinen sich zu orientieren nutzt dir rein
garnichts, für diese kann es ja zutreffen das sie einer 
Norm zum herstellungsdatum entsprochen haben,
außerdem scheinen sie ja anders ausgeführt zu sein. 
Du musst dir schon deine eigenen Gedanken machen,
schließlich haftest du auch wenn sich jemand "weh tut"

Ich habe so den Eindruck das du mit der Sache überfordert
bist, lass es lieber und hol dir einen Fachmann ins Haus!


----------



## holgermaik (9 März 2010)

Hallo.
Wenn du keine Kat 3 hinbekommst wegen Eingriffen in der Hydraulik, wirst du auch keine Kat 2 hinkriegen. Eine Kat 2 ist technisch genauso wenn nicht sogar noch aufwendiger.
Kat 2 würde bedeuten, du schaltest deine Hydraulik drucklos, überprüfst den Erfolg und reagierst auf einen Misserfolg. Beispiel: Not Halt ausgelöst, Ventiel geschlossen, über Druckschalter Druck gemessen, steht noch Druck an zusätzliches Ventil (Entlasten der Hydraulik oder so) öffnen.

Zu deiner Umrichterfrage. Prinzipiell kannst du jeden Umrichter verwenden. Aber - Wenn der Umrichter kein Zertifikat besitz (Sicherrer Halt) ist es eben nur ein Umrichter und kein gültiger Aktor im Sinne der Sicherheit. 
Bei einer Kat 2 oder höher benötigst du 2 sichere Aktoren.  
Grüsse Holger


----------

